# Code for SAM



## dvance4210 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think I have posted this once before but didn't get any "hits" for an answer. Looking for systolic anterior motion (SAM) congenital defect. Looked on google but only lead me to 746.89. Is there a better code for this condition I'm missing??

Thanks for any help.
Dorinda


----------



## dvance4210 (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooopps....I'm going to correct myself. This is not congenital and it involves the mitral valve.


----------

